# Amy Winehouse Dead at 27



## thetrailboss (Jul 23, 2011)

Sad news for her family and friends.  

http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/07/23/seymour.winehouse/index.html?hpt=hp_c1


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

sad for sure and a waste of amazing talent.

Can't say I didn't see that one coming. Drug addiction is a horrible disease.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2011)

Sad ending......and from the response = touring in Serbia can get dicey....whew.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> sad for sure and a waste of amazing talent.
> 
> Can't say I didn't see that one coming. Drug addiction is a horrible disease.



Addition is one thing, abuse is another.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Addition is one thing, abuse is another.



You'll get no argument from me there.  My level of sympathy isn't all that high for Amy as it would appear that she didn't care enough to beat her addictions.  It's hard to know how true that is because even though she seemed to embrace the hard partying lifestyle, often expressed through her art, maybe she really did desire to get clean.  She had been to rehab several times.

I really don't understand how anyone could ever even consider trying opiates.  The dangers are just far too great for whatever 'high' someone gets from those kind of drugs. Guess I can't judge too much though as I was stupid enough to try cigarettes as a youth and have had a nicotine addiction my entire adult life.  I've quit several times, but have been stupid and picked them back up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2011)

yet another case of wasted potential and  weakness of character. A personal tragedy that seems to plague some in  the celebrity life style


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> yet another case of wasted potential and  weakness of character.


Wow. Harsh judgment Warp. I don't fault addictions as being a character weakness. How many cigarette smokers try to quit and can't. That isn't about character. People's brains get messed up. Not saying any one with an addiction is a victim completely. But it is harsh to judge someone's character based on what we know of them in the tabloids and dieing due to a drug addiction (has that been confirmed yet? definitely not foul play?).


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Wow. Harsh judgment Warp. I don't fault addictions as being a character weakness. How many cigarette smokers try to quit and can't. That isn't about character. People's brains get messed up. Not saying any one with an addiction is a victim completely. But it is harsh to judge someone's character based on what we know of them in the tabloids and dieing due to a drug addiction (has that been confirmed yet? definitely not foul play?).



Yes it is Riv , . I am not soft on drugs and we had  a Zero Tolerance policy as one who had to adjudicate many cases in the University system over 3 plus decades.

i have seen too much .  Too many promising  kids   totally messed up their lives by giving in to  peer pressure  and their inability to stand on their own feet which often if unchecked resulted in a downward spiralling to the gutter . 

If they CHOSE that result for  themselves  it is a personal failure , BUT Many also caused undue hardship on others either directly and indirectly and cost the society both in squandered talent, time and money and familial pain. 

I am probably a dinosaur but that is how i see it .


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 24, 2011)

Surprised to hear your take on it, Warp. I thought, considering your past position, that you would have more compassion for college kids. After all, the differences between those that experiment and don't get addicted and those that get caught up in a bad scene is more social and chance related, IMO. Most kids take drugs with no long term consequences. You don't seem to be so much of the opinion that addiction is a character flaw but rather just using drugs is a character flaw. Also surprising to hear considering your love of music...





Warp Daddy said:


> I am probably a dinosaur but that is how i see it .


As long as you realize it.  

Just for the record, I have never used any illegal drug but I support people's right to do what they want. Alcohol does far worse things than drugs, on average. Also for the record, my operation has been harmed by those doing bad things for drug money. Doesn't make their actions right, but it doesn't make them beyond compassion and completely lacking of character.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 24, 2011)

*sometimes youth*

romanticizes death, thus experiments with drugs are exactly that. I think perhaps Amy fell into this category. Personally, I did a lot of illegal crap years ago, and yeah, personally it was weakness of character. When I went too far (the third or 30th time) I quit. This former acid and pot selling, daily drinker quit every damn thing (quite awhile ago), no rehab., just developed my character. I may be hypocritical, but I have no use for anyone doing ANYTHING any more, I mean a social beer is fine, but beyond that you are a selfish piece of dirt. Thing I realize now, is sobriety is so much more fun. Wish I'd handled my personal issues differently years ago, and after spending the weekend at the "Gathering of the Vibes", I even find marijuana seems to make people stupid and increase the level of "drama:razz:" in their life. Selfish, yup, that's the word.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 24, 2011)

I've met plenty of opiate addicts that were introduced to their addiction via prescribed painkillers. I bet this was not her case at all but is for many addicts. Many people are wired in a way that addiction is just so easy to fall into, most kids are not able to read the writing on the wall until its too late. I can tell you straight up from my teenage years I'm wired to like stimulates of any form, from coffee to blow. Knowing this as an adult is simple to make the right decisions but when I was seventeen it was not so clear. 
Booze is socially acceptable yet to me seems far more destructive to the masses than all drugs combined. Honestly I'll take weed for altering anyday, far more easier on the body and much more functional.

She was indeed a naturally talented artist, incredible vocalist. she was also so jacked up on drugs that never really tapped into her true potential. So sad. File her under artist that kick it @ 27 I guess.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 24, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Surprised to hear your take on it, Warp. I thought, considering your past position, that you would have more compassion for college kids. After all, the differences between those that experiment and don't get addicted and those that get caught up in a bad scene is more social and chance related, IMO. Most kids take drugs with no long term consequences. You don't seem to be so much of the opinion that addiction is a character flaw but rather just using drugs is a character flaw. Also surprising to hear considering your love of music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah as a former musician back in the day i can see  where u might assume that, Riv , but frankly i was never even much of a social drinker .  My primary communication style is  very EXPRESSIVE and my mom was artsy so i was pretty open and able to lighten up  rather easily and can sometimes express strong opinions ( Often a strength /weakness paradox BTW) 

To this day  -- still have an off beat  and my siblings will tell you i am the driven . competitve TYPE A  trying to be a TYPE B  but with an often outrageous sense of humor too .

 Riv i have EMPATHY for folks struggling with the issue BUT it translated into TOUGH LOVE , perhaps u might think very tuff love 


I have a deep respect for  people who face their respective demons and make heroic efforts to conquer them much was discussed by one of this threads posters . That is no small task and i'm certain the effort made to get straight is life altering and the stuff of courage .


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2011)

I wasn't a big fan of her music, but I still agree she was talented. I hate to see anyone die or get hurt. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Jul 24, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> , I mean a social beer is fine, but beyond that you are a selfish piece of dirt.  QUOTE]
> 
> Good for you but do you really think having a few beers with some friends is selfish? How about smoking a little weed? Where do you draw the line?
> 
> I feel like you're taking your own personal experience with drugs and alcohol and applying it to the general public. Not everyone is going for broke or lacks self-control like you apparently did when it comes to this topic. You should probably open up your mind a little more-without the acid obviously:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> , I mean a social beer is fine, but beyond that you are a selfish piece of dirt. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 24, 2011)

Addiction is a terrible thing for sure! No matter what you are addicted to it will most likely catch up to you and lead to your demise. In the case of substance abuse it's never good,  some poisons take their toll sooner than later but the end is all the same. Take for example those addicted to extreme skiing, they can't seem to stop going bigger and bigger yet they are drooping like flies!  

IMHO Heroine/Barbiturates seem to be the worse and I've been first hand to the destruction they can cause. Lost some close friends who seemed to have the world at their control only to see them slide into the deepest depths and unfortunately depart this world in only the course of a few years. Tragic yet eye opening! 

Amy Winehouse ventured down the path she choose, she knew the risks, accepted them and payed the price. She does join the tragic 27 club which includes: Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Janice Joplin and Kurt Cobain...............


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Amy Winehouse ventured down the path she choose, she knew the risks, accepted them and payed the price. She does join the tragic 27 club which includes: Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix, Janice Joplin and Kurt Cobain...............



don't forget Pigpen


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 24, 2011)

*okay, I'll try to rephrase that*

Understood, some taking offense at my harsh stand.You got to walk a mile in a mans shoes they say, to understand where he's coming from. Just my opinion, one beer just a metaphor, but most of those with an issue don't realize it.

Whoa, just saw Deadheadskier referencing Ron McKernan. Yeah, that was a little before my time, but Jerry passing due to effin' heroin (which people had to convince me, I thought cigarettes), made me cry, and made me...well, cry. Heroin is a very selfish drug, trust me, I had a friend abuse the crap out of me due to that crap.If Jerry hadn't passed, I wouldn't have to deal with all these freakin' cover bands. Cried last night when Elvis Costello sang the Roses in honor of Jerry at the Vibes last night.It was beautiful...but the "well, if I go on tour, I'll have to do heroin" hurts.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 24, 2011)

Sadly, I do not know who she even was.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> Understood, some taking offense at my harsh stand.You got to walk a mile in a mans shoes they say, to understand where he's coming from. Just my opinion, one beer just a metaphor, but most of those with an issue don't realize it.



The thing is, I could walk a mile in Amy Winehouse's shoes and still not experience what she did.  There's no definition to addiction/abuse.  It's 100% personal. There are people who can drink 5 beers only on Saturday nights and be more of a danger to themselves and those around them than another person who drinks 5 beers every day.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes sad to see it end like that for anyone, but what I want to know is why is a pop artist dying being covered so much in the Wall Street Journal?  Is her dying somehow business news??


----------



## kingdom-tele (Jul 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> I have a deep respect for  people who face their respective demons and make heroic efforts to conquer them much was discussed by one of this threads posters . That is no small task and i'm certain the effort made to get straight is life altering and the stuff of courage .



How do you know she didn't?

Pretty high pedestal you've built for yourself to be able to look down at anyone not living to your standard.  Then again, it is a lot easier to go through life making judgements on others than address your own compulsions


----------



## Glenn (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a shame. 27 is too young for anyone.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 25, 2011)

its impossible for a non-addict/alcoholic to understand what is going on in the mind of one.  To judge one as being weak of character simply points out the fact that you are not one, nothing more.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 25, 2011)

kingdom-tele said:


> How do you know she didn't?
> 
> Pretty high pedestal you've built for yourself to be able to look down at anyone not living to your standard.  Then again, it is a lot easier to go through life making judgements on others than address your own compulsions



  You assume that this feedback was personalized it isn't -, but it is honest and straighforward and does not mince words or cloud meanings. 

I believe in Keeping the bar high in terms of expectations . The alternative often  sub - optimizes potential. 

The key is to provide honest feedback regularly that helps to create an environment for motivation to occur .Feedback is the breakfast of champions. Love the person BUT do not encourage or reward OR ignore the behavior . Behavior HAS consequences both directly and what is oft overlooked INDIRECTLY -- This is all i'm saying . 


 I have seen lots of difficulty with both orgs and folks who over stimulate the "self - esteem " building movement whereby mediocrity in the extreme or WORSE is the end result . My goal as an educator was to maximize human potential 

  OH And to be sure in my life i've had ample time for reflection and analysis both personal and organizational.and have been both the subject of and  teacher of a myriad of profiling Psych, Communications and Personality profiles    Did this with grad students , and several Fortune 100 clients as a consultant 

 Self reflexive analysis is healthy ! And BTW thanks for YOUR feedback


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Sadly, I do not know who she even was.



Same here.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Can't say I didn't see that one coming.



So so true, sadly.

She seemed like someone who battled these problems from the start.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Jul 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> You assume that this feedback was personalized it isn't -, but it is honest and straighforward and does not mince words or cloud meanings.
> 
> I believe in Keeping the bar high in terms of expectations . The alternative often  sub - optimizes potential.
> 
> The key is to provide honest feedback regularly that helps to create an environment for motivation to occur .Feedback is the breakfast of champions. Love the person BUT do not encourage or reward OR ignore the behavior . Behavior HAS consequences both directly and what is oft overlooked INDIRECTLY -- This is all i'm saying .



I get where your coming from WD, but whats the difference between the person with self destructive behavior that leads to premature death vs. the person who lives compulsively to attain the ideals of others, lives in misery and takes it out on their family for decades

painting everyone who turns to drugs to manage internal conflict as having weak character seems immensely narrow minded.  Are the millions of people on anxiety meds in society also weak in character, simply need better "feedback", or are they not included in the paradigm because their drug use is more socially acceptable


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 25, 2011)

Your example is rather close ended , Life is not an either /or proposition, but a myriad of choices  that lie in the excluded middle .

E.G. If u mean working in a job u can't stand by all means change it to suit your KSA's ( Knowledge, Skill and Attitude).Compulsion is usually not a good  long term situation . $$ alone will not be a long term satisfier , You need a complimentary non toxic environment .

Not painting "everyone" ,simply saying by  CHOOSING  illegal  drugs not under medical sanction  as a coping mechanism  is IMHO /FWIW both a poor outcome / weakness. 

I get that others feel differently( it may be generational ) ---thus  we may at best agree to disagree .

I'm done


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2011)

Russel Brand actually writing a very good post about Amy and addiction:



> When you love someone who suffers from the disease of addiction you await the phone call. There will be a phone call. The sincere hope is that the call will be from the addict themselves, telling you they’ve had enough, that they’re ready to stop, ready to try something new. Of course though, you fear the other call, the sad nocturnal chime from a friend or relative telling you it’s too late, she’s gone.
> 
> Frustratingly it’s not a call you can ever make it must be received. It is impossible to intervene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

I find it amazing that people who are that hopped up on various narcotics can succeed so greatly in life at all..... I probably wouldn't even want to leave the house.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Jul 25, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Life is not an either /or proposition, but a myriad of choices..




I agree.


----------



## Edd (Jul 25, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> Yes sad to see it end like that for anyone, but what I want to know is why is a pop artist dying being covered so much in the Wall Street Journal?  Is her dying somehow business news??



I'd guess it's because Rupert Murdoch owns the WSJ.  His priorities are less about journalism and more about what sells a paper.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2011)

her death (any death of someone so young) is a tragedy but i can't help be skeptical with this -

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44241470/ns/today-entertainment

article says alcohol was present but no ILLEGAL drugs found in her system.  I can't help but think LEGAL drugs (prescription) had to be a factor.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2011)

From the stories I heard she had quit using drugs but I think the problem was she didn't go thru detox but instead quit cold turkey without using prescriptions drugs to gradually bring the "high" down or to clean the body of the drugs slowly and that could of possibly been what killed her.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> From the stories I heard she had quit using drugs but I think the problem was she didn't go thru detox but instead quit cold turkey without using prescriptions drugs to gradually bring the "high" down or to clean the body of the drugs slowly and that could of possibly been what killed her.



i don't know her story (not a fan of her music) but if she was clean i'd have expected the report be NO DRUGS in her system. Qualifying it with "illegal" just screams out to me.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought they reported that she was on some prescription pills at the time of her death?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 23, 2011)

Amy Winehouse.... sober for 30 days


----------



## hammer (Oct 26, 2011)

Alcohol poisoning...

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/26/world/europe/uk-winehouse-inquest/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Dylan (Oct 27, 2011)

hammer said:


> Alcohol poisoning...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/26/world/europe/uk-winehouse-inquest/index.html?hpt=hp_t2



Those around her have a lot of responsibility for this too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 27, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Those around her have a lot of responsibility for this too. Just sayin'.



Why?


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Why?



I doubt she was making packy runs herself


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 27, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I doubt she was making packy runs herself



You don't have delivery service available?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone check out the "Lioness: Hidden Treasures" album? 

If you like great jazz / R&B vocal performance, pick it up.  I think it's fantastic


----------

